# Curby find



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

On my way to work this morning and found this out for bulk trash. I slammed on the brakes, threw it in reverse and loaded it up.

I have no room to store it after the big day, but I do believe I will find a way.










Now all I need is some PVC and gold paint and I will have my haunted organ.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations. I've seen about 10 of these on craigslist recently but I risk having to sleep on the couch if I bring one home..lol. Well, at least until I give up some of my other stuff to make room for it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great find. I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

trishaanne said:


> Congratulations. I've seen about 10 of these on craigslist recently but I risk having to sleep on the couch if I bring one home..lol. Well, at least until I give up some of my other stuff to make room for it.


Luckily my wife was pretty cool about it.

And another cool thing was I pulled the back off the thing and found about $8 worth of change that must have fallen inside it. That ought to cover the cost of the PVC. I love when props pay for themselves.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice find, make sure to post pics of the final product


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Will there be a haunted organist to play the haunted organ?


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know what's more impressive; that you found that thing or that you picked it up by yourself! Cool find.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Will there be a haunted organist to play the haunted organ?


Oh yes there will! 



Ryan Wern said:


> I don't know what's more impressive; that you found that thing or that you picked it up by yourself! Cool find.


It wasn't easy.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice organ!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I *adore* the thought of props giving you money to bring them back to life!!! Sweet!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sweet..........


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Very cool!
and I bet heavy!

I got a grandfather's clock that was set out for free a few years ago, picked it up and shoved it in the van like it was a toy, then couldn't get it out it was so heavy! LOL Had to have my son help!
Curby finds definitely bring on an adrenaline rush! I think I could lift a car to get at a potential Halloween prop! LMAO!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Nice organ!


Hmmmm.... I'm surprised no one else commented on that....

Great find!! Please post pics of your final version.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> Hmmmm.... I'm surprised no one else commented on that....


It took every ounce of energy to not comment....


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> Hmmmm.... I'm surprised no one else commented on that....
> 
> Great find!! Please post pics of your final version.


Yeah, but we were thinking it....


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome find! I used cardboard tubes on my organ they were a curbies find. The kind they use to deliver building plans... might be cheaper than pvc... just a thought... Can't wait to see the results


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm nuts. No news there.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! Can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------

